# My I.B.S gets worse whenever he's around me



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm all for having a crush on someone, but not if it gets like this. lol. I've known him for twelve years. He knows, so it's not like I'm hiding anything from him. I even told him about my I.B.S. I've noticed that the pains/spasms get much worse when he's there. I think it's not helping me in that case. Nervous mind, nervous body...............i think.


----------

